# crappie vs. rock bass



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

are they the same thing? I dontknow the diffrenece and are rock bass good to eat if so how do you clean them... sorry for the tsunami of questions but its something that is driving me crazy


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

1) They are not the same thing.

The crappie comes in two varieties in the US. The Black Crappie, which is the dominant species across the northern tier states, and the White Crappie which is more common in the south. Though both can grow up and over 2 pounds, the white crappie is usually the larger of the two species.

The Rock Bassis a panfish, similar in size and stature to a bluegill, rarely exceeding 1 pound.

2) I can't remember how rock bass taste, had one when I was young. I can tell you that crappie is delicious.


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

In My opinion Rock bass are excellent tasting fish, one thing about them is that you will get twice as much meat off a rock bas than you would a sunfish or bluegill. They also have red on the top of there eyes and they are more of a green spotted body rather than the more common black crappie. Also if you find one rock bass you will ussually find a ton of them, and they put up twice the fight of a sunfish. I could catch rock bass all day long. I've never caught one ice fishing yet though, mostly in the summer is when I've fished for them!

You clean them the same as any other panfish.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Rock bass are a member of the sunfish family. They are very commin in lalkes in MN. Some people have called smallmouth bass rock bass before but this in not ture also. As indicated by NJ there are two species of crappie that we have around here. Rock bass can get to be good size with the largest I have seen on record being 3lbs. Bluegill and crappies get a but bigger in that 4-5lb range. We here in ND may have them in the red or missoui rivers. Eating quality is that of a crappie or gill. They have more of an elongation like a bass over the round that a crappie or gill has.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

wow....4-5lb crappie?...can i go fishing with you?


----------

